# Sydney Venom Workshop Sunday 11th December



## WildlifeSecrets (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi all Sydney reptile enthusiasts. Just letting you know we have a venom workshop in Sydney this coming Sunday.

There are still a few places left for those keen on getting some serious venom knowledge from the renowned Peter Mirtschin.

Details can be found on Facebook or the web site: http://www.wildlifesecrets.com.au/training

Regards
Sean


----------



## Stuart (Dec 4, 2016)

Hopefully some of the members can go and share the experience.


----------

